# Flamingo



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd recommend you do a search of posts from Capt. LeMay. That's his normal waters and he is always very generous with sharing tips/flies, etc.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^ what he said ^^^


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Right at the boat launch


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Head up past the Cape and fish the creeks and rivers on the falling tide. That should get you started.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Stop at creek intersections, be very quite approaching and look for bubbles. Wait a few minutes. No bubbles, move on.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

we caught some smaller ones around Palm Key lots of mangos there too was week


----------

